# Price of diesel.. What the F!



## digitaldav (Dec 3, 2010)

Diesel fuel price jumps .20c and regular fuel drops. I'm seeing regular at $3.39 and diesel $4.29. Have you all seen the same?


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Did not see a spike in Bay Area and Reno but it certainly had not dropped like gas did - until this week. It had been at 3.99 for months, and was 3.72 when I filled in Reno on Monday. I was overseas for a couple of weeks so it was a nice surprise to see the price drop. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

It was $4.19 at my local Shell station in Los Altos -- premium gas was $3.89. That spread seems about standard around here in the Valley.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Cold weather has provided a floor for diesel prices. Home heating oil is basically diesel. 

Diesel prices generally are not as volatile as gas.


----------



## DieselLover (Mar 24, 2013)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> Cold weather has provided a floor for diesel prices. Home heating oil is basically diesel.
> 
> Diesel prices generally are not as volatile as gas.


+1 that what I was thinking. Due to extreme cold, hopefully diesel price wont go.


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

The reason diesel is more expensive than gas in the US is because tax on diesel is higher. The gov made the tax on diesel higher so that heavy trucks pay more to maintain the roads since they are the ones who cause most of the damage the roads.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

ULSD is also more expensive to make than regular sulfur content diesel because the crude for it is more expensive. Prices havent changed around here in a while, one place has been the exact same price since about August, another has changed less than $0.10 in the past 6 months


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

Noticed today sign said Dieset 3.54 Regular 3.02


----------



## diablo2112 (Nov 19, 2006)

totitan said:


> The reason diesel is more expensive than gas in the US is because tax on diesel is higher. The gov made the tax on diesel higher so that heavy trucks pay more to maintain the roads since they are the ones who cause most of the damage the roads.


This is a common misconception. The difference in road taxes for diesel versus gas is smaller than most people think. The average difference in taxes is 5.3 cents/gallon. The national fuel tax on diesel is $0.244/gallon and the federal tax on gasoline is $0.184, a difference of exactly 6 cents. In my area, diesel is currently about 80 cents/ gallon more expensive than regular unleaded. Federal tax is less than 10% of this difference. YMMV.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Diesel hasn't moved a penny since I bought my 328d. 3.69 over the last 4 months.


----------



## Blackfly (Nov 10, 2010)

In Maine, we've seen some sticker creep on fuel in the past month, but selling for a range of $3.95 to $4.11 per gallon.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

In Maryland at the Shell station nearby, the prices today are $3.22 for regular, $3.62 for premium, and $3.85 for diesel. Over the last year, diesel was usually more in line with premium, sometimes a bit lower, but not at the moment. DF-2 can be had cheaper elsewhere, but requires a bit of a drive so it is not really worth it.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Cold winter in the Northeast...where a good number of homes,and other building,are heated by what is,essentially,diesel fuel.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

totitan said:


> The reason diesel is more expensive than gas in the US is because tax on diesel is higher. The gov made the tax on diesel higher so that heavy trucks pay more to maintain the roads since they are the ones who cause most of the damage the roads.


In Texas, that tax difference is about 6 cents/gallon. No where near enough to account for the difference. I've been pumping Chevron diesel all winter long at 3.489/gal using cash card. Regular there is 2.999/gal if cash card used.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Hoooper said:


> ULSD is also more expensive to make than regular sulfur content diesel because the crude for it is more expensive. Prices havent changed around here in a while, one place has been the exact same price since about August, another has changed less than $0.10 in the past 6 months


I had been told the refining process is more involved for USLD but from same stocks and that extra rfining was the reason for the price jump. I'll go research to learn more.


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

BB_cuda said:


> I had been told the refining process is more involved for USLD but from same stocks and that extra rfining was the reason for the price jump. I'll go research to learn more.


Not an expert on the refining process but diesel fuel is less refined than gasoline i.e., a barrel of crude yields more gallons of diesel. But it's complicated because there is a more or less fixed "fraction" that refineries are set to, something like one part diesel/kerosene/etc to two parts gas. also, a lot of our diesel comes already refined from Venezuela, which presumably explains why diesel is cheaper in Louisiana and Texas than Maine.


----------



## digitaldav (Dec 3, 2010)

Up another 5 cents to $4.34! We all know diesel fuel is higher than regular but this seems a bit extreme. This must be a north eastern US issue.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

It used to be that in the winter the price of diesel went up because home heating oil (which is really diesel without all the additives) was in high demand in the NE areas -- where it is widely used. Not so much out in the west and other areas, where natural gas is the "usual" heating fuel. Now obviously there are exceptions, but that seemed to make sense and we are having a serious winter this year!:yikes:


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

The northeast, I believe, lost its last refinery a couple of years ago. The price of diesel also seems a bit high, though, and I wonder if its just bias against diesel. Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

UncleJ said:


> It was $4.19 at my local Shell station in Los Altos -- premium gas was $3.89. That spread seems about standard around here in the Valley.


I paid $4.29 in Dublin. That is 40 cents a gallon more than what we pay in El Dorado Hills.

The Bay Area is ridiculous.

Oh yes, I had to wait in line to fuel up, also.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

UncleJ said:


> SF/SJ Bay Area - $3.89 premium, $4.19 diesel -- hasn't changed much, some stations higher but have not seen any lower credit card prices.:tsk:


The premium/diesel spread is getting back into longer-term alignment. There was a brief period recently where Chevron Premium was selling for around $3.79 to $4.19 for Chevron diesel.


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

Went in for a fill-up today here in Minneapolis - confirming what others are noticing. The price of gasoline is clearly spiking while diesel is holding relatively steady. 91 octane Shell V-Power selling for $3.75 while diesel went from $3.99 to $3.96. I've seen diesel as low as $3.79 in the western 'burbs, but gasoline is also priced $0.20/gal. lower, accordingly.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks like more to come.

http://blog.gasbuddy.com/posts/Nati...d-highest-since-October/1715-564286-2282.aspx


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Look at the bright side. The higher prices go the quicker that diesel car surcharge is paid off!


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Over the years fuel prices have gone up, but so has the average MPG. So in the end it's near a wash. But for me I often spend more in a month on tolls (EZPass) that I do on fuel! There is nothing that compensates for the rising prices of tolls. $13 to cross a bridge??

I now look for alternate routes. For a common trip I take I have a selected a route that is 10% longer but gives a 70% reduction in tolls.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

KeithS said:


> Over the years fuel prices have gone up, but so has the average MPG. So in the end it's near a wash. But for me I often spend more in a month on tolls (EZPass) that I do on fuel! There is nothing that compensates for the rising prices of tolls. $13 to cross a bridge??
> 
> I now look for alternate routes. For a common trip I take I have a selected a route that is 10% longer but gives a 70% reduction in tolls.


That's some alternate thinking!

You think the toll is to pay for the bridge or to convince folks to not take the bridge?

Here in Miami we have these new express lanes with variable pricing on the toll based supposedly on demand. Actually the system is designed that the slower the express lanes go the higher the price to hopefully get less cars to hop in. In some ways it is counter intuitive because when I see the high toll I assume the non-toll lanes must be really backed up and think I just might be better off in the toll lane.

The max toll for now is $7.00 but they are thinking of increasing it to $10.00. Rediculous.

Fortunately I get no real advantage by taking the express lane and I have my own alternate routes through some neighborhoods few dare to go through.


----------



## EMPTYKIM (Sep 24, 2013)

Damn diesel prices just popped 5-8 cents in my area. $3.93-3.97/gal now. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Here in Puerto Rico we are using liters dont ask me why SOME **** politician instated it in the late 70's and still going, its around 96-99 cents to a liter so that translates to 3.78 liters to a gallon by lets go at 99 cents a liter its $3.74 a gallon its been like this for the past year or so


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

be glad you have liters, once you go imperial you cant go back and using a base 10 numerical system makes a heck of a lot more sense than base 12


----------



## nuclearbeef (Dec 19, 2012)

Hoooper said:


> be glad you have liters, once you go imperial you cant go back and using a base 10 numerical system makes a heck of a lot more sense than base 12


Are you sure of that?


----------



## EMPTYKIM (Sep 24, 2013)

Weird diesel prices dropped around me. Just filled up for $3.77/gal. Cheaper than regular unleaded, $3.97. Prem was $4.17 at the same station. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

Same here. Car is still on the boat but I keep looking at prices. Usually it is 10-15 cents more then prem. Gas. Today it was 20 cents less. 1 cent cheaper then regular. Works for me


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

EMPTYKIM said:


> Weird diesel prices dropped around me. Just filled up for $3.77/gal. Cheaper than regular unleaded, $3.97. Prem was $4.17 at the same station.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app





Hangman4358 said:


> Same here. Car is still on the boat but I keep looking at prices. Usually it is 10-15 cents more then prem. Gas. Today it was 20 cents less. 1 cent cheaper then regular. Works for me


Not up in the SF peninsula area. The gap has narrowed, but premium is still less than D2. Of course, we have to deal with a monopoly situation, which might explain a large part of the difference. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

anE934fun said:


> Not up in the SF peninsula area. The gap has narrowed, but premium is still less than D2. Of course, we have to deal with a monopoly situation, which might explain a large part of the difference. :thumbdwn:


I get my diesel in Marin. Its the cheapest in my normal route, going south or west only makes it worse. Diesel drops price quickly as you go east and levels out past Stockton too


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Paid $4.099/gal this weekend. Still high here in S. Florida.:yikes:


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

....here in the valley I noticed diesel was now about a dime more than premium. First time it has been this close in a long time that I recall. Cheapest I saw was $4.01.:thumbdwn:


----------



## Snooka (Sep 18, 2013)

4.40 in ny


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## serge1 (Jan 6, 2012)

In Seattle, diesel costs 20c/gal more than premium for about 8 months. During summer, drops 10c below regular.
Explanation is simple:
1. Diesel fuel is always a percentage of petrol (byproduct). More petrol available - more diesel available.
2. East coast uses a lot of diesel during winter. Less diesel available - more expensive. 
Demand for petrol is higher in the summer, thus more petrol is made, and as result more diesel is available. 
More diesel available + lower demand on diesel for heating due to warm weather = lower price.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Paid $4.099/gal this weekend. Still high here in S. Florida.:yikes:


Paid $4.139 in NW Florida, panhandle area, but am seeing it as low as $3.809 (cash price).


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

My diesel costs haven't changed hardly since Oct when I bought my 328d. They were 3.79 then, and it is still 3.79 now at the station I use. (High volume commercial pumps). I've noticed signs for unleaded regular have spiked lately about 20-30 cents, but still diesel has remained constant. With unleaded regular now about 3.30 I'm guessing unleaded premium is now about 3.60 or worse.


----------



## digitaldav (Dec 3, 2010)

anE934fun said:


> I am just glad that diesel is at parity with Premium in my neck of the woods.


I wish it was at least the same price as premium!! It is still higher in eastern Pa. Any where from $4.18 to $4.36.


----------



## avdakker (Apr 23, 2014)

To make your feel good:
1 ltr diesel in the Netherlands is about €1.40
1 galon is in about 3.8 ltr ?
1 galon would cost us in about €5.32
€5.32 is in about $7.36 :bawling:

So what the hell you people are complaning about? :bigpimp:

If you would take the total amount with casting included your wouldn't even drive a car like this in the Netherlands 
To give you a indication, my car costs me in and about $640 each month ...... 
And thats for insurance, castings and petrol only.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

avdakker said:


> ...
> So what the hell you people are complaning about?
> ...


We're complaining because diesel isn't subsided by lower taxes like in the EU.

Why aren't you complaining about your high taxes? Our petrol/diesel prices are the same, but you seem to like paying 100% or so tax in addition. And a very high VAT and vehicle excise tax for auto purchases. Too bad for you that they go for things other than roads, unlike most of the US gas taxes.


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

Diesel here is still the cheapest of all the fuels. Under $4 while regular is around $4.15 at least. Last I checked diesel is 50 cents less that premium give or take a few.

The best part is I got a free tank from the dealer when I picked up the car last Friday. I have about 300 miles on this trip and a little less than half a tank left. Not only is diesel cheapest but we get better milage then the gassers. It's good to be a diesel driver in socal right now


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

Diesel here is still the cheapest of all the fuels. Under $4 while regular is around $4.15 at least. Last I checked diesel is 50 cents less that premium give or take a few.

The best part is I got a free tank from the dealer when I picked up the car last Friday. I have about 300 miles on this trip and a little less than half a tank left. Not only is diesel cheapest but we get better milage then the gassers. It's good to be a diesel driver in socal right now


----------



## avdakker (Apr 23, 2014)

floydarogers said:


> We're complaining because diesel isn't subsided by lower taxes like in the EU.
> 
> Why aren't you complaining about your high taxes? Our petrol/diesel prices are the same, but you seem to like paying 100% or so tax in addition. And a very high VAT and vehicle excise tax for auto purchases. Too bad for you that they go for things other than roads, unlike most of the US gas taxes.


We can complain but does it has any sence? the Netherlands is still the country with the most tax worldwide.....
What can you do about it, move? I would love to but my wife does not :dunno:


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

avdakker said:


> To give you a indication, my car costs me in and about $640 each month ......
> And thats for insurance, castings and petrol only.


What are castings?


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

For me MPG and the cost of fuel is not that important anymore. Here in NJ I spend more on TOLLS than I do on FUEL!


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

What are casting?

Equivalent to registration, likely the license plates.


----------



## avdakker (Apr 23, 2014)

Taxes..... My english really su***


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hangman4358 said:


> Diesel here is still the cheapest of all the fuels. Under $4 while regular is around $4.15 at least. Last I checked diesel is 50 cents less that premium give or take a few.
> 
> The best part is I got a free tank from the dealer when I picked up the car last Friday. I have about 300 miles on this trip and a little less than half a tank left. Not only is diesel cheapest but we get better milage then the gassers. It's good to be a diesel driver in socal right now


+1 ^^^^^^^:thumbup:

Driving the diesel this past week to / from work and the fuel gauge hardly moves!

Gotta love diesel in So Cal just like Hangman4358 said.!


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

avdakker said:


> We can complain but does it has any sence? the Netherlands is still the country with the most tax worldwide.....
> What can you do about it, move? I would love to but my wife does not :dunno:


More than Denmark? It's all relative. Our federal fuel tax is a fixed amount and not a %. It hasn't been adjusted for inflation since the 1990's. US does not have a large public transportation system so cars are the way to go.


----------



## avdakker (Apr 23, 2014)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> More than Denmark? It's all relative. Our federal fuel tax is a fixed amount and not a %. It hasn't been adjusted for inflation since the 1990's. US does not have a large public transportation system so cars are the way to go.


Diesel is cheaper in the Netherlands according to Denmark. It seems that Norway in these day's is more expensive then us. When it comes to petrol, the Netherlands is second on the list.

http://www.fuel-prices-europe.info/index.php?sort=6

Check where you can find the US in this list


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

avdakker said:


> Diesel is cheaper in the Netherlands according to Denmark. It seems that Norway in these day's is more expensive then us. When it comes to petrol, the Netherlands is second on the list.
> 
> http://www.fuel-prices-europe.info/index.php?sort=6
> 
> Check where you can find the US in this list


Having driven in Europe a lot in the last 44 years, I am always amused by how cranky we Norteamericanos are about auto fuel prices.


----------



## serge1 (Jan 6, 2012)

335dFan said:


> how cranky we Norteamericanos are about auto fuel prices.


That's how we keep the price in check. Stop complaining and the price creeps up.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

serge1 said:


> That's how we keep the price in check. Stop complaining and the price creeps up.


I'm moving to Portland this summer. After I get settled we'll have to arrange a 335d gathering at a suitable spot.

P.S. Oops, I just noticed that you are an X5 pilot. I shan't hold that against you.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

avdakker said:


> We can complain but does it has any sence? the Netherlands is still the country with the most tax worldwide.....
> What can you do about it, move? I would love to but my wife does not :dunno:


Move to Belgium and become a NAC fan.:rofl:


----------



## avdakker (Apr 23, 2014)

Flyingman said:


> Move to Belgium and become a NAC fan.:rofl:


Hell no, PSV all the way. If I would move it would be to Germany.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice to see a 3 mpg bump on last tank of fuel 
Summer diesel is here!


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi,

$8.52 on average here for a USA sized gallon of regular Diesel! and $9.21 for Super Diesel ! the most 'expensive' prices in the UK take those to $9.46 for regular and a whopping $9.96 for super ! (at current exchange rates of £1 = $1.68)

As has been mentioned above, it's the very high rates of tax and duties added to the cost of the fuel itself which makes it so pricey at the pumps/retail. Still makes me absolutely green with envy though! I haven't been in the US since April 2012, but when I was and like all my previous and visits yet to come, I LOVE filling up in the USA !!

Cheers, Dennis!


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

That is awesome. Regular gas is still cheaper than diesel here in NC and SC, but the gap is closing. I found diesel in SC for $3.70 the other week. Regular was $3.50.



DBV said:


> Diesel is now cheaper than regular in my part of Ohio. Crazy how gas prices change so much. 3.76 for diesel and 3.99 regular.


----------



## EMPTYKIM (Sep 24, 2013)

We're back down to reasonable prices around here. Filled up for $3.77 today. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

3.45 yesterday.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I paid $3.799 yesterday at my local station but they give me $2.00 off a car wash. At another location further away it was $3.579.


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

3.89 yesterday in Thousand Oaks, CA


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

This is what is called a Zombie thread. BUT it clearly has new life.


----------



## penet05 (Mar 24, 2011)

Here premium is $3.17 and diesel is $3.51

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

penet05 said:


> Here premium is $3.17 and diesel is $3.51
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


That's cause you are in Stinkadena. They make it there!


----------

